# Poulan vs Stihl



## Kansaswoodpile (Feb 1, 2020)

I have been burning wood for forty years. In 1980 I bought a Craftsman Model 358.356070 chainsaw, a re-branded Poulan 3000, 49 cc chainsaw. It is still my best chainsaw with an eighteen inch bar. Twenty years ago I bought a Wildthing for $99.00 and I bought another one about ten years ago. Four years ago I bought a PoulanPro 5020 ($230.00) and all of these saws still run great. Two weeks ago I bought a Craftsman (Poulan) 36 cc chainsaw at auction for $7.00 and it runs like new. The clutch was hardly worn. I know people like Stihl chainsaws. I do too as I used them when I worked for the city, but for the money, and considering they will last just about forever if you take care of them, (and I know how to work on them), I am sold on Poulan chainsaws. Any thoughts?


----------



## knockbill (Feb 1, 2020)

+1... Poulan saws I have work fine,,, easy to maintain, and do teh job... Newest one is from 1985, IIRC...


----------



## JeffHK454 (Feb 1, 2020)

Kansaswoodpile said:


> I have been burning wood for forty years. In 1980 I bought a Craftsman Model 358.356070 chainsaw, a re-branded Poulan 3000, 49 cc chainsaw. It is still my best chainsaw with an eighteen inch bar. Twenty years ago I bought a Wildthing for $99.00 and I bought another one about ten years ago. Four years ago I bought a PoulanPro 5020 ($230.00) and all of these saws still run great. Two weeks ago I bought a Craftsman (Poulan) 36 cc chainsaw at auction for $7.00 and it runs like new. The clutch was hardly worn. I know people like Stihl chainsaws. I do too as I used them when I worked for the city, but for the money, and considering they will last just about forever if you take care of them, (and I know how to work on them), I am sold on Poulan chainsaws. Any thoughts?


Yep you’re right, Stihl’s reputation as the king of the hill is completely unfounded.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 1, 2020)

If used within their design limits, and property cared for they will last quite a long time. No I wouldn't dream of saying Poulan is what it once was sadly.


----------



## sunfish (Feb 1, 2020)

Sthil?
I started with Poulan saws in the late 70s & ran them for 30 years, great saws! Mostly the older ones. But when I bought a little hot rod Husqvarna 346xp in 2001 it opened my eyes. Wow!


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 2, 2020)

Do I like Poulans, yeah, especially like this one, Super 68, 82CC's 31" bar with half inch chain. We used Poulan 25's back in the late 70's and 80's as our climbing saws. I went through a pile of Wild Things. They didn't seem to like commercial work. Maybe I was pushing the parameters of their use. Back in the day I could take a Homelite or Mac with a 16" bar and cut 16" wood all day with out a second thought. I can take my homeowner grade Farm Boss and cut wood as long as the bar all day, no problem. The Wild Things I had just wouldn't hold up to that use. I think one thing, it I remember correctly, they had the muffler on the front. I never wore gloves and I had to wear one on my left hand because it would get so hot cutting small logs it would burn my hand. Maybe cutting small logs the size of the bar was too much for it. I think that front muffler might have cooked them. This big Super 68 has a front muffler, but the way it's built it doesn't ride right on the log. I've done the same thing with my little $159 MS170 with no problems. I think they are good saws for home owners, maybe landscapers and lawn guys. I'll never buy another new one. I'll buy every old one I can get my hands on.


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 2, 2020)

JeffHK454 said:


> Yep you’re right, Stihl’s reputation as the king of the hill is completely unfounded.


Are you saying that tongue in cheek? All the saws in your signature are Stihls.


----------



## svk (Feb 2, 2020)

The old Poulans are awesome.



The new ones can be made to run quite strong for what they are.




Stihl makes some damn good saws and some not so good ones. Not saying I won’t buy another new Stihl at some point but what turns me away from them is their refusal to negotiate on price, their refusal to offer reasonably priced replacement parts, and their refusal to allow online sales.

I bought a Husky 562 and a Stihl 241 in the same year. The 562 was two classes higher in size but cost me $18 more than the 241. With price mismatches like that I cannot see how anyone would continue to buy Stihls unless they really really wanted a certain model (like I did).

Another gripe. Stihl lauds their “dealer network” as being the best however if you try to buy parts from a JD dealership that sells Stihl you may as well look up the parts numbers yourself as those guys don’t seem to know or care about Stihl.


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 2, 2020)

svk said:


> The old Poulans are awesome.
> View attachment 794478
> 
> 
> ...



I only have brought one new Sthil, package deal with a Logosol sawmill, 066. ~2300$ for both

All the rest have been free/dead or so cheap I couldn't say no. Favorite is the the 036


----------



## venture (Feb 19, 2020)

svk said:


> The old Poulans are awesome.
> View attachment 794478
> 
> 
> ...


Yep they don’t care about selling saws and don’t known much about what they sell


----------



## jimdeere (Feb 19, 2020)

I bought a new Stihl 029 Farm Boss in 1997, it’s still running strong after years of cutting black locust. I could sell it for the $299 I paid for it.
Many 028’s still running strong around here. However, I think Stihl stepped on their pee pee with the electronic carburetor.
I’ve had some smaller Poulans that were good for what they were but I bought a new Poulan 3800 that was a piece of crap.


----------



## windthrown (Feb 19, 2020)

Sorry to bash the Poulan party here, but there is simply no comparison. Stihl spanks Poulan. Old or new. I have owned and run both, and Jreds, and Huskys and Echos and Homelites and Macs.


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Feb 20, 2020)

Depends on the poulan depends on the stihl. My 4000 "homeowner grade" 1984 64cc eats my mates ms311 "also homeowner grade" .

yeah ok in little wood the stihl is quicker sure fair enough. Bury the 20 inch bar and the poulan easily leaves it in the chips. 

I dear say find a stihl of similar CC and era to an 85cc counter vibe and my money is on the poulan. Never ran any such stihl but many say this to be the case. I would like to run some old stihls 

Poulan was dead from the 90s on and cannot be compared imho and really died when ELUX bought them in 83 

I've had a few tanks through a 441 and didn't really like it peeky kicky funny thing no low end like I'm used to with older stuff. 

Old mag saws all they way for me 

Actually my 3400 walks my mates 029 too his is running 3/8 though and I think it's too much


----------



## JeffHK454 (Feb 20, 2020)

rarefish383 said:


> Are you saying that tongue in cheek? All the saws in your signature are Stihls.


Yeah...completely tongue and cheek.


----------



## hseII (Feb 20, 2020)

svk said:


> The old Poulans are awesome.
> View attachment 794478
> 
> 
> ...



There are Dealerships that carry Stihl & then there are Stihl Saw Shops.

We have 2 Dealerships that Carry Stihl & 1 Stihl Saw Shop in my area.

3 Echo Dealers.
1 Red Max dealer that was the Saw Shop carrying both Stihl & Husqvarna till about 15 years ago when they decided they didn’t want to carry Stihl anymore. 3 years ago they decided they didn’t want to keep enough inventory to carry Husqvarna anymore.

Meanwhile,
The 1 Stihl Saw Shop is Thriving. 

As far as Stihl vs. Poulan,

Show me a new any brand that will hang with this Ol’ “Overpriced Stihl” & I’ll consider it.








Saws wear out, & yes they can be rebuilt but eventually it cost more to rebuild that just replace. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hseII (Feb 20, 2020)

Jethro 2t sniffer said:


> Depends on the poulan depends on the stihl. My 4000 "homeowner grade" 1984 64cc eats my mates ms311 "also homeowner grade" .
> 
> yeah ok in little wood the stihl is quicker sure fair enough. Bury the 20 inch bar and the poulan easily leaves it in the chips.
> 
> ...



I consider a 4000 & the countervibes to be Pro Saws. It’s a shame they were killed by Mother ELUX.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## r black (Feb 20, 2020)

Show me a new any brand that will hang with this Ol’ “Overpriced Stihl” & I’ll consider it.


----------



## Mustang71 (Feb 20, 2020)

The poulans are good saws. Specifically the older ones. The crafstman and wood shark that I have just keep going. That little green poulan takes a beating but with a sharp chain does a great job on all these smaller diamater ash trees. The newer poulan pro was lame. I had it running good and now my dad has cut maybe 20 small ash trees with it and it runs like junk. I always get the stihl saws out when I'm ready to do some real cutting. The 028 is a similar size as that 42cc poulan pro but would cut circles around it. My ms290 with the 390 jug handles the 20 inch bar like a champ. The 056 is an awesome old school saw the weight and torque of it make cutting big rounds easy. You just hang on lol.


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Feb 20, 2020)

hseII said:


> I consider a 4000 & the countervibes to be Pro Saws. It’s a shame they were killed by Mother ELUX.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



A real shame all right I feel the govt of the day could have stopped that from happening. That and a bunch of other things killed manufacturing in the states to look at it now is a hell of a loss. Throw mac in that too.

Yeah I agree they are professional quality saws for sure mag case great AV and wonderful to work on too. Mother Elux wanted a rival gone plain and simple. 

The mac story is a bit different ofcourse as it was an American company that drove it into the ground had they had the future of the company at the top of the agenda instead of lining there pockets things would be different. Instead they never sank RnD money into a pro saw to replace the 10 and that was that. I'm sure in 1980 or so if mac had a wonderful nice flash new saw that rivaled the imports for similar money it could be still here today.

Instead you got a 10 from the 60s or a mccinder block..


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 20, 2020)

When it's all said in done, no matter how fun it is, the comparison is apples and oranges. A homeowner that knows how to take care of equipment and maintains that equipment, may keep it for a very long time, maybe his life time. I have Homelites my Dad bought 45 years ago and still have the original bars on them, and they worked 40 hour weeks for 20+ years before I took them over and put 20 years of milling and firewood duty on them. If Craftsman made saws that could do that on a daily basis back then, they would still "Sell Everything", not just junky stuff one step up from Walmart. Sears/Craftsman of old bought quality equipment and rebadged it. They owned David Bradley, used Homelites, and Poulans, when Poulans were real saws. But I guess somewhere along the line they figured they could make more money selling a lot of cheaper saws to homeowners, than they could trying to sell pro saws to homeowners. Poulans are fine homeowner saws, they are not pro saws. They are not made to hold up to 40 hour work weeks for years, and they will not hold up to 40 hour weeks for years. It's plain and simple, if they would hold up to 40 hour work weeks, of pro work, at the price they sell for, every tree business in the world would be using them, and there would be no overpriced Stihls. There is a reason they don't.

I did buy a Poulan 5020 , brand new in the box, for $70 at an auction. Gave it to my tax man for his birthday.


----------



## hseII (Feb 20, 2020)

r black said:


> Show me a new any brand that will hang with this Ol’ “Overpriced Stihl” & I’ll consider it.View attachment 799700



That’s the only 1 & guess what, it’s a pro saw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jimdeere (Feb 21, 2020)

I might have to eat my words. I was just at Tractor Supply and they have the Poulan 5020 49cc? for $159.00! It looks like a well made saw. That’s cheaper than the cheapest Stihl. In fact, you could buy two of them for less than a Stihl 290.
I don’t like saws with primer bulbs but at that price....
I have 4 Stihls but I’d like to try the 5020.


----------



## Mustang71 (Feb 21, 2020)

jimdeere said:


> I might have to eat my words. I was just at Tractor Supply and they have the Poulan 5020 49cc? for $159.00! It looks like a well made saw. That’s cheaper than the cheapest Stihl. In fact, you could buy two of them for less than a Stihl 290.
> I don’t like saws with primer bulbs but at that price....
> I have 4 Stihls but I’d like to try the 5020.




Idk what 4 stihl saws you have but try the poulan. I hear good things about it but my 028 really changed my view of chainsaw cc's. Theres a big difference in power between a pro saw and box store saw. I love stihl saws for getting the job done but I use my poulan saws a lot more to cut small stuff and have fun. If I had money to blow I'd buy a 2050. I've been cutting with a corona hand saw for fun. If its sharp it cuts. I have so much ash to cut.


----------



## 066blaster (Feb 21, 2020)

I wouldn't touch a poulan


----------



## svk (Feb 22, 2020)

jimdeere said:


> I might have to eat my words. I was just at Tractor Supply and they have the Poulan 5020 49cc? for $159.00! It looks like a well made saw. That’s cheaper than the cheapest Stihl. In fact, you could buy two of them for less than a Stihl 290.
> I don’t like saws with primer bulbs but at that price....
> I have 4 Stihls but I’d like to try the 5020.


There’s a dedicated thread on the 5020...check it out!


----------



## milkie62 (Feb 24, 2020)

I have a Poulan 3000 branded Sears that ran well. Still have it but have not used it in about 20 yrs. Have a few 2000 & 3700's that are great saws. But mostly now I run ported Husky's


----------



## HuskyShepherd2016 (Nov 18, 2021)

windthrown said:


> Sorry to bash the Poulan party here, but there is simply no comparison. Stihl spanks Poulan. Old or new. I have owned and run both, and Jreds, and Huskys and Echos and Homelites and Macs.


This is an old thread but I respectfully beg to differ. 

I currently own both old Stihls and old Poulans. And I use a new stihl at my job. Old Poulans and old Stihls are really about the same as far as quality and performance in my experience. At least the ones I have. And both my old Stihls and Poulans are indeed better than both new Poulans and new Stihls. 
New Stihls are better saws than New Poulans, yes. Even the reps at Poulan will probably attest that a Stihl is better than what they’re making right now. They are not catering to the pro market anymore. Just occasional home owner users nowadays mass sold to hardware stores.
The older American made Beard Poulan small engine of yesteryear are every bit as well made as the West German Stihl engine.
Stihl just endured longer as a company making quality products than Poulan did. As soon as Poulan was bought out by Husqvarna Corp, they made it a point to push Poulan’s quality to the lower end of the quality spectrum, intentionally to promote their Husky professional grade saws.


----------



## r black (Nov 18, 2021)

hseII said:


> That’s the only 1 & guess what, it’s a pro saw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hey just seen this ...may be from years ago , but any-way is not your over-priced Stihl .....A pro saw?......


----------



## HuskyShepherd2016 (Nov 18, 2021)

r black said:


> Hey just seen this ...may be from years ago , but any-way is not your over-priced Stihl .....A pro saw?......





r black said:


> Hey just seen this ...may be from years ago , but any-way is not your over-priced Stihl .....A pro saw?......


Both my Stihls, Poulan, and Huskies are pro saws. I don’t think Poulan has had an actual real pro saw for a couple of decades and some change. Or has it been longer than that? My pro Poulan I currently own is a 245a. I’ve got a couple of other plastic bodied “Poulan Pros” with 38-50cc engines that were made within the decade and the very idea that they are “pros” is mildly amusing. I’d be confident in saying that the Poulan 5200, the 3000-4800 saws, the 245a, 306a, the 361, the 72, and some of the Pioneer/Partner Poulans were every bit up there with Stihl and Husky pro saws.


----------



## Mustang71 (Nov 19, 2021)

knifehunterdustin said:


> Both my Stihls, Poulan, and Huskies are pro saws. I don’t think Poulan has had an actual real pro saw for a couple of decades and some change. Or has it been longer than that? My pro Poulan I currently own is a 245a. I’ve got a couple of other plastic bodied “Poulan Pros” with 38-50cc engines that were made within the decade and the very idea that they are “pros” is mildly amusing. I’d be confident in saying that the Poulan 5200, the 3000-4800 saws, the 245a, 306a, the 361, the 72, and some of the Pioneer/Partner Poulans were every bit up there with Stihl and Husky pro saws.


 I gave me poulan 42cc pro away to my dad since he had a 32cc homelite saw from harbor freight. That thing sucked. My 90s crafstman and poulan saws cut much better and can handle a beating for a non pro saw. Id love to own an older poulan but ebay makes them expensive.


----------



## HuskyShepherd2016 (Nov 19, 2021)

Mustang71 said:


> I gave me poulan 42cc pro away to my dad since he had a 32cc homelite saw from harbor freight. That thing sucked. My 90s crafstman and poulan saws cut much better and can handle a beating for a non pro saw. Id love to own an older poulan but ebay makes them expensive.


That is true. Old Poulan saws have value that’s all over the map, and more than not, it winds up being high. Some are very affordably priced and in really good shape, some are so so for a high price, and I’ve seen some in kinda crabby shape sell for low and for high. As far as chainsaws are concerned, old Poulan saws from the 60s to the late 80’s have the widest and weirdest price ranges, largely because of eBay. It’s kind of a lick of the draw situation. Old Stihl saws are usually constantly moderately affordably priced as long as they are in decent working and cosmetic condition, same with old Husqvarna and Homelite saws. McCulloch chainsaws can have a bit of a wide price value range depending on the time of the year, but they are still a bunch more consistent than the prices of those old Poulans.


----------



## Marley5 (Nov 20, 2021)

My brother runs a sawmill and 3 or 4 of us help on Saturdays. 
It doesn't take long before the BS about the best chainsaw starts, it's everytime. 
My brother runs nothing but pro Sthils, another guy pro Husqvarna and me coming in with nothing but Echo's. Lol
A sharp well maintained saw with a quality fuel mix will perform for many years plus I ain't paying Sthil money.


----------



## HuskyShepherd2016 (Nov 20, 2021)

Marley5 said:


> My brother runs a sawmill and 3 or 4 of us help on Saturdays.
> It doesn't take long before the BS about the best chainsaw starts, it's everytime.
> My brother runs nothing but pro Sthils, another guy pro Husqvarna and me coming in with nothing but Echo's. Lol
> A sharp well maintained saw with a quality fuel mix will perform for many years plus I ain't paying Sthil money.


Most of the folks that I know who swear upon one brand, don’t really have much actual experience with what has been produced as far as other brands. Most people that I know that just love Stihl saws, had a bad experience with a homemaker Poulan or box store Husqvarna. They don’t even think for one second about Husky’s pro line saws, or some of Poulan’s old muscle saws. Their only experience with McCulloch saws were the hardware store models during their dying days for example.

I love Stihl chainsaws, and nowadays they are known for quality vs plastic Walmart/Home Depot saws. However, there are Huskys, Poulans, McCullochs, Echos and many others out there, including some store brands of yesteryear that have been every bit as good and durable as the benchmark Stihl saw.

I can’t really comment too much on what’s being produced today other than all brands are making some really good stuff, and some outright junk. Some just more than others.


----------



## olddude (Nov 22, 2021)

rarefish383 said:


> Do I like Poulans, yeah, especially like this one, Super 68, 82CC's 31" bar with half inch chain. We used Poulan 25's back in the late 70's and 80's as our climbing saws. I went through a pile of Wild Things. They didn't seem to like commercial work. Maybe I was pushing the parameters of their use. Back in the day I could take a Homelite or Mac with a 16" bar and cut 16" wood all day with out a second thought. I can take my homeowner grade Farm Boss and cut wood as long as the bar all day, no problem. The Wild Things I had just wouldn't hold up to that use. I think one thing, it I remember correctly, they had the muffler on the front. I never wore gloves and I had to wear one on my left hand because it would get so hot cutting small logs it would burn my hand. Maybe cutting small logs the size of the bar was too much for it. I think that front muffler might have cooked them. This big Super 68 has a front muffler, but the way it's built it doesn't ride right on the log. I've done the same thing with my little $159 MS170 with no problems. I think they are good saws for home owners, maybe landscapers and lawn guys. I'll never buy another new one. I'll buy every old one I can get my hands on.


Say......just wondering, how is your hearing these days. LOL


----------



## HuskyShepherd2016 (Nov 22, 2021)

olddude said:


> Say......just wondering, how is your hearing these days. LOL


What? Lol!


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 24, 2021)

olddude said:


> Say......just wondering, how is your hearing these days. LOL


Well, it's an old thread, but since you asked, since I got my hearing aids almost 6 years ago, I've had a 90 decibel loss of low tones in my left, good, ear. I have two pair of ear muffs just in case I leave one set laying around. Going in next Week for more comprehensive tests. I'm past the point where Costco hearing aids work, have to go to the next level.


----------



## Mustang71 (Nov 25, 2021)

Got the old stihl out today for less than 2 hours of cutting. I love running that old saw. Bury the bar in ash and the saw doesn't change tune. I did have hearing protection but my back is killing me but the work is done.


----------



## kevin j (Nov 27, 2021)

Amid all of the arguments about brands, whether it’s vintage sewing machines guns chainsaws or any other product, what people miss is that products were really well-built they also cost a month salary. There was no option of the Walmart plastic version. Nowadays for a days salary you can buy an option. So it’s not fair to compare something that cost a day salary to something that cost a week or a month salary. With NC machining injection molding and other modern technology,, Products are built a lot better now if the companies choose to. They can also design them right to the ragged edge to sell for the absolute minimal cost if they choose to, and then you get $149 Walmart saws. And companies do that because honestly the consumer knows nothing about the product and compares price tag only.. Think about how you shop on Amazon. Almost everyone filters sort by price


----------



## HuskyShepherd2016 (Nov 27, 2021)

kevin j said:


> Amid all of the arguments about brands, whether it’s vintage sewing machines guns chainsaws or any other product, what people miss is that products were really well-built they also cost a month salary. There was no option of the Walmart plastic version. Nowadays for a days salary you can buy an option. So it’s not fair to compare something that cost a day salary to something that cost a week or a month salary. With NC machining injection molding and other modern technology,, Products are built a lot better now if the companies choose to. They can also design them right to the ragged edge to sell for the absolute minimal cost if they choose to, and then you get $149 Walmart saws. And companies do that because honestly the consumer knows nothing about the product and compares price tag only.. Think about how you shop on Amazon. Almost everyone filters sort by price


Heck yeah! That’s about as good of an analogy as it’s gonna get.
I know a whole bunch of people who just swear by Stihl. They have good reason to when Husqvarna and Echo don’t sell any of their products, especially their industrial forestry lineup, within a 300 mile radius. But there’s a Stihl dealership in a neighboring town, and the only other saws for sale around are the Poulan and Troy Built at the local hardware store. Yeah, I’m going to go with the Stihl Dealership every time in this particular instance too.

But if Husky and Echo decided to set up a professional grade saw dealership here, it would make quite a bit of folks speak differently about one brand only. They’d open their minds a good deal. 
I like all kinds of brands of saws and gas tools. They all have their strongpoints and weak points. 
But most of the Stihl aficionados where I live have based their opinions off of comparing a pro saw to a Suzy homemaker saw of a different brand. And it’s just not really fair. They need to be willing to try to compare a pro model Stihl with a homeowner grade stihl too If they want to be fair, because as good as Stihls are especially now, they too sell a line of right next to junk, just like Poulan does at the hardware store.  
And there’s no way I’m going to buy a brand new 60cc plastic pro line stihl for 600 or 700 dollars when I can get an all metal 041 super for 200-250 dollars, and be happier with its performance and durability.


----------



## Mustang71 (Nov 27, 2021)

knifehunterdustin said:


> Heck yeah! That’s about as good of an analogy as it’s gonna get.
> I know a whole bunch of people who just swear by Stihl. They have good reason to when Husqvarna and Echo don’t sell any of their products, especially their industrial forestry lineup, within a 300 mile radius. But there’s a Stihl dealership in a neighboring town, and the only other saws for sale around are the Poulan and Troy Built at the local hardware store. Yeah, I’m going to go with the Stihl Dealership every time in this particular instance too.
> 
> But if Husky and Echo decided to set up a professional grade saw dealership here, it would make quite a bit of folks speak differently about one brand only. They’d open their minds a good deal.
> ...




And that was why i posted a pic of a pile of wood cut in less than 2 hours with my 051. I paid 350 for it on ebay and it will cut anything i need it to. What 90cc plastic pro saw can i get for 350. My 028 will out cut my ms 290 with a 390 top end. I like the old stuff it does its job.


----------



## HuskyShepherd2016 (Nov 27, 2021)

Yeah


Mustang71 said:


> And that was why i posted a pic of a pile of wood cut in less than 2 hours with my 051. I paid 350 for it on ebay and it will cut anything i need it to. What 90cc plastic pro saw can i get for 350. My 028 will out cut my ms 290 with a 390 top end. I like the old stuff it does its job.


----------



## HuskyShepherd2016 (Nov 27, 2021)

Yeah I hear ya. I have a Stihl Ms290 or 291, I always forget when it’s not in front of me. It’s a decent saw. Ive had much worse than that. But I sure wish I was allowed to bring my both 041’s or my Husky 480cd to the job. All three of those saws are way better performing, especially in torque, than that 290/91…..and all three of them together cost me as much as that one Stihl ms 290/91 cost my employer brand new.


----------



## Mustang71 (Nov 27, 2021)

knifehunterdustin said:


> Yeah I hear ya. I have a Stihl Ms290 or 291, I always forget when it’s not in front of me. It’s a decent saw. Ive had much worse than that. But I sure wish I was allowed to bring my both 041’s or my Husky 480cd to the job. All three of those saws are way better performing, especially in torque, than that 290/91…..and all three of them together cost me as much as that one Stihl ms 290/91 cost my employer brand new.


Id love to get an 041 but its like the prices of the old poulans now a days. Seems like the older stihl saws I own have no issue doing their job where as the newer non mag case ones dont like to. Same goes for the husky. My ms290/390 are in the same place as my husky 450. They do not perform like the older mag case saws or reed valve saws. To think an 051 could be rev limited at 8000rpm and hold that with the bar buried is something crazy to ask from a newer plastic saw unless you spend a fortune.


----------



## HuskyShepherd2016 (Nov 27, 2021)

Mustang71 said:


> Id love to get an 041 but its like the prices of the old poulans now a days. Seems like the older stihl saws I own have no issue doing their job where as the newer non mag case ones dont like to. Same goes for the husky. My ms290/390 are in the same place as my husky 450. They do not perform like the older mag case saws or reed valve saws. To think an 051 could be rev limited at 8000rpm and hold that with the bar buried is something crazy to ask from a newer plastic saw unless you spend a fortune.


I’ve got a third Stihl 041 that I’m looking to sell for a little Christmas cash. I like it a bunch but I just don’t need it. Two of them are enough. A third one isn’t really doing much more than taking up room.. Not a show pony but she’s a performer.


----------



## torch (Nov 28, 2021)

knifehunterdustin said:


> But most of the Stihl aficionados where I live have based their opinions off of comparing a pro saw to a Suzy homemaker saw of a different brand. And it’s just not really fair. They need to be willing to try to compare a pro model Stihl with a homeowner grade stihl too If they want to be fair, because as good as Stihls are especially now, they too sell a line of right next to junk, just like Poulan does at the hardware store.


When I was shopping for my first homeowner chainsaw many years ago, I was comparing various models and brands. I didn't know much about them, but of the brands I recognized, available in a suitable size and weight and what felt like nice balance were the Stihl 025 and a hardware store McCulloch that was little more than half the price. Both had the same consumer warranty period.

Stihl claimed the 025 had some fancy oil saving control system that would pay for the cost of the saw, fine print stating that was based on 25 hours use per week. The McCulloch manual recommended certain annual maintenance, fine print stating that was based on 25 hours use per year. That spoke to me about the respective design philosophies.

Several years later, well out of warranty, something happened with the oiler on the 025 and oil was pouring through almost as fast as I could fill it. I had moved and took it to the local Stihl dealer, who I had never dealt with before, mentally preparing myself for a big bill. They fixed it that day, no charge, under some sort of goodwill program. That also spoke to me.

I still have that saw. Plus one or two more. And one for each son. And a brush trimmer, a hedge trimmer, a concrete saw and a backpack blower. Other brands might be just as good as a Stihl, but I know just how good a Stihl is.


----------



## HuskyShepherd2016 (Nov 28, 2021)

torch said:


> When I was shopping for my first homeowner chainsaw many years ago, I was comparing various models and brands. I didn't know much about them, but of the brands I recognized, available in a suitable size and weight and what felt like nice balance were the Stihl 025 and a hardware store McCulloch that was little more than half the price. Both had the same consumer warranty period.
> 
> Stihl claimed the 025 had some fancy oil saving control system that would pay for the cost of the saw, fine print stating that was based on 25 hours use per week. The McCulloch manual recommended certain annual maintenance, fine print stating that was based on 25 hours use per year. That spoke to me about the respective design philosophies.
> 
> ...


Stihl is a VERY good product. This is true. Please don’t think I’m knocking Stihl because that’s the last thing I’d want to do. I just don’t really have a favorite brand, because I’ve seen good and bad in quite a bit of stuff. I use a Stihl at my work and I have three of the older ones from the early 70’s. Stihl Weed eater too! Fine machines! Very satisfied with all of them! But as I say this I need to be fair and just make mention of the broad horizons I see. I’ve also got Husqvarnas that are every bit as good of a performer, and every bit as durable as my Stihls. And my very first job as a self employed contractor 20 years ago, I ran a Poulan 306a bow saw and a 5200 bow saw for a couple of years, before the owner of them accidentally backed over them with his pickup truck drunk one night….I’m glad they weren’t mine but still it was disheartening, because then came the plastic Poulan saws that I’d have to throw away after one or two seasons of use. The older vintage saws were every bit as good as any Stihl I’ve ever run, and better than the new Stihls I’ve run. So good that I got me a 245a and looking for a second one. 

I’m glad you like what you like. Stihl is the cream that rose to the top. I like a multitude of brands from yesteryear. When I say yesteryear I mean older than I am. Before the normalcy of chain brakes and EPA emissions neutering standards….when torque took precedence over high rpm’s. Iron sleeved McCullochs! There were a bunch of fine makers back then. Even Sears, JC Penny and Montgomery Ward had their hands in fine small engines!
Today however, yes Stihl is about the best….them and Husqvarna. They both make the finest small engine power tools of today. And they also produce lines of junk….and Husky produces a bigger line of junk because they own Poulan, Troy Built, RedMax, Craftsman, the design for the Ford Pinto, and and several others that they intentionally produce and sell as lower end quality homeowner stuff. They don’t put the same effort of workmanship in these as their orange Husky saws on purpose, to try to tout their orange saw is the ultimate badass. I like Husqvarna chainsaws a bunch, but I’m not really that crazy about their business model, in fact I don’t like their model at all…..basically when a buyer thinks they are purchasing from a competitor, they’re really just buying another Husky Product in disguise. Seems like they do this just to promote their signature Husqvarna line as the top quality product, and they intentionally build the other brands they own with inferior quality. I own a few newer plastic Box store Poulans and I have some Huskies and the build and performance difference difference is like air vs earth, night vs day.
Stihl does this too, but at least they keep it within their own brand name. They don’t mislead buyers with other brands they own. They build top of the line stuff and they build lesser stuff too but it consistently bears the Stihl name. They don’t own ten different brands and mislead you into thinking you’re empowered competitively like Husqvarna does, by owning all the competitive brands and reducing their quality on purpose. But the orange Husqvarna pro line is right on up there with Stihl’s best saws.

I’m not really that concerned with warranty on my personal stuff because I like to fix things myself when they go wrong. But as far as the Stihl saw at my job, I’m glad there’s a repair shop in my neighboring town because for liability reasons, I’m not allowed to mechanic on my work saws. I wish my local stihl shop was as service oriented as your stihl repair guys. Yes they’ll work on stihl stuff, but it’s definitely warranty based here. Repairs that are beyond warranty aren’t cheap. Also, I heard some consistent stories of local customers needing service work on their weed trimmers, the shop made some adjustments, but missed problem, and then stuck the customer with a bill….they did this once with my work chainsaw, so it wasn’t just gossip. Hopefully this is not standard practice and it was just a couple of isolated incidents with bad employees that didn’t last.
I’m not speaking for all stihl service places. I’m glad yours did you right. That’s how it should be. 
I’m not trying to change your mind about anything. I’m just sharing with you the experiences I’ve had with lots of brands. Some were awesome, some not so much. I love my Stihls! But it’s safe to say that I really don’t have a favorite brand. As long as the particular tool in my hands aren’t junk and they prove themselves, I’m happy with it!


----------



## Cricket (Nov 28, 2021)

kevin j said:


> Amid all of the arguments about brands, whether it’s vintage sewing machines guns chainsaws or any other product, what people miss is that products were really well-built they also cost a month salary. There was no option of the Walmart plastic version. Nowadays for a days salary you can buy an option. So it’s not fair to compare something that cost a day salary to something that cost a week or a month salary. With NC machining injection molding and other modern technology,, Products are built a lot better now if the companies choose to. They can also design them right to the ragged edge to sell for the absolute minimal cost if they choose to, and then you get $149 Walmart saws. And companies do that because honestly the consumer knows nothing about the product and compares price tag only.. Think about how you shop on Amazon. Almost everyone filters sort by price


Truth, but also - if you're only going to use something once a year, a saw/tool of any sort that only lasts twenty uses may be all you'll ever need.

A friend bought me a Craftsman bottom of the line saw a few years back - I'd go downstairs and check the numbers but I'm having a lazy day - and it was the most infuriating thing I ever ran - weird balance (though actually pretty good for taking out elderberry bushes), chain would not stay tight - it *did* generally start - and over all felt like the Easy-Bake oven of the chain saw world. But if I only cut once or twice a year, cutting up a couple of limbs that came down easily accessible in the driveway or some such, it would have been... I hesitate to say fine, but doable. And it was *cheap*. If that's all someone does - and they're more likely to toss it than go to the trouble of selling it later - I guess they work.


----------



## Mustang71 (Nov 28, 2021)

Cricket said:


> Truth, but also - if you're only going to use something once a year, a saw/tool of any sort that only lasts twenty uses may be all you'll ever need.
> 
> A friend bought me a Craftsman bottom of the line saw a few years back - I'd go downstairs and check the numbers but I'm having a lazy day - and it was the most infuriating thing I ever ran - weird balance (though actually pretty good for taking out elderberry bushes), chain would not stay tight - it *did* generally start - and over all felt like the Easy-Bake oven of the chain saw world. But if I only cut once or twice a year, cutting up a couple of limbs that came down easily accessible in the driveway or some such, it would have been... I hesitate to say fine, but doable. And it was *cheap*. If that's all someone does - and they're more likely to toss it than go to the trouble of selling it later - I guess they work.



Thats what i did with my pole saw. I have one of those remington gas pole saws. It was cheap but its not like I trim trees every day with it. Trim a branch or 2 in the spring so i can mow the lawn or get down my driveway and trim some bushes once a year. Its a nice tool to have and yeah the stihl one would be way cooler but at its price point its not worth it. Firewood saws are different. Ill pay for quality because so far this year wood has been my main source of heat. And also dealing with a couple hundred ash trees that suddenly died and needed to be taken down and cleaned up i didn't have time to be MFing a box store saw that breaks every other use because I'm abusing it.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Nov 29, 2021)

066blaster said:


> I wouldn't touch a poulan


 What do you think your Husky 142 is?


----------



## HuskyShepherd2016 (Nov 29, 2021)

Modifiedmark said:


> What do you think your Husky 142 is?


I wouldn’t touch a Poulan from the mid 80’s up till now either for the most part. If anyone thinks poulans have been garbage saws for their entire existence, that’s highly inaccurate, but that’s fine by me. But one wants to loop the Poulan 306a, 245a, the 361, and the 3400-5200 in with the likes of a newer plastic Poulan/ homeowner Husky, then that’s their prerogative, but it does not stop the older ones from being some of the best saws ever made….more for me!


----------



## 3000 FPS (Nov 29, 2021)

This saw is a Poulan Pro 475 has a 32" bar. It was a Partner design. Made in 1993.


----------



## HuskyShepherd2016 (Nov 29, 2021)

3000 FPS said:


> This saw is a Poulan Pro 475 has a 32" bar. It was a Partner design. Made in 1993.
> 
> View attachment 945073


Is that the saw that’s on your avatar?


----------



## 3000 FPS (Nov 29, 2021)

knifehunterdustin said:


> Is that the saw that’s on your avatar?


The saw in the Avatar is a Poulan Pro 395. Made around mid 1980's.


----------



## HuskyShepherd2016 (Nov 29, 2021)

3000 FPS said:


> Yes it is. It is a Poulan Pro 395. One of the Counter Vibe saws.


Won’t lie. I don’t have a whole lot of experience with these. If there were complaints I definitely would have heard about them over the years but I haven’t. So that’s obviously a good thing!


----------



## 3000 FPS (Nov 29, 2021)

knifehunterdustin said:


> Won’t lie. I don’t have a whole lot of experience with these. If there were complaints I definitely would have heard about them over the years but I haven’t. So that’s obviously a good thing!


The 395 came from that series of saws that you like. 3400, 3700, 4000. The 395 is basicly the same as the 4000 but has a chain brake and different colors. It was considered as their Pro saw at the time.
You are right about one thing. Poulan did make some really great saws at one time.


----------



## HuskyShepherd2016 (Nov 29, 2021)

3000 FPS said:


> The 395 came from that series of saws that you like. 3400, 3700, 4000. The 395 is basicly the same as the 4000 but has a chain brake and different colors. It was considered as their Pro saw at the time.
> You are right about one thing. Poulan did make some really great saws at one time.


Yessir I would love a 4000 or a 4200!


----------



## HuskyShepherd2016 (Nov 29, 2021)

knifehunterdustin said:


> Yessir I would love a 4000 or a 4200!


All this talk about the older poulans being great saws probably has people thinking that I don’t like anything else. Couldn’t be further from the truth. I have three Stihls that are as solid and dependable as anyone could ask for. Same with a couple of my Husky saws. 
I’m not a brand snob when it comes to power saws. I like pretty much any saw of any brand that was well made, and I dislike saws from any brand that made them poorly. 
And almost most every US, German and Swedish brand, once upon a time, made some really fine saws.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Nov 29, 2021)

knifehunterdustin said:


> All this talk about the older poulans being great saws probably has people thinking that I don’t like anything else. Couldn’t be further from the truth. I have three Stihls that are as solid and dependable as anyone could ask for. Same with a couple of my Husky saws.
> I’m not a brand snob when it comes to power saws. I like pretty much any saw of any brand that was well made, and I dislike saws from any brand that made them poorly.
> And almost most every US, German and Swedish brand, once upon a time, made some really fine saws.


Oh I most certainly agree. I have some Stihls, Husqvarna, Sachs Dolmar, Homelite, and of course Poulan saws.


----------



## aokpops (Dec 3, 2021)

About like a Honda engine! We are the world's best! For me I never seen a more cold-blooded temperamental engine other than a Tecumseh engine. A Sthil chainsaw is like that for me I bought a couple Sthil saws back in yearly 80s. They ran pretty well a 028 and 041 but every load of firewood some bolt would come lose. I always hear about Sthil having more torque than most saws. For me it was just bog down. I watch an old man back then with some old 42 cc Husqvarna just blaze threw firewood. In 1988 I bought a Husqvarna 50 and still have it and it runs. The best part was I could cut a load of firewood and all the bolts were good. I watch my brother-in-law get a string trimmer Sthil nothing but problems. My old Husqvarna weedwhacker must be 25 years old I did rebuild the carburetor about 10 years ago. For me the world's best is not always the best.


----------



## HuskyShepherd2016 (Dec 23, 2021)

aokpops said:


> About like a Honda engine! We are the world's best! For me I never seen a more cold-blooded temperamental engine other than a Tecumseh engine. A Sthil chainsaw is like that for me I bought a couple Sthil saws back in yearly 80s. They ran pretty well a 028 and 041 but every load of firewood some bolt would come lose. I always hear about Sthil having more torque than most saws. For me it was just bog down. I watch an old man back then with some old 42 cc Husqvarna just blaze threw firewood. In 1988 I bought a Husqvarna 50 and still have it and it runs. The best part was I could cut a load of firewood and all the bolts were good. I watch my brother-in-law get a string trimmer Sthil nothing but problems. My old Husqvarna weedwhacker must be 25 years old I did rebuild the carburetor about 10 years ago. For me the world's best is not always the best.


God I sure hope I never run into the same luck as you with Stihls because I’ve got three 041’s! Lol! One is a 041 super, the other two are O41EVQS ones. I haven’t been able to really put the screws to them but they do cut really good for the few little here and there’s I’ve cut.
And yes, it’s true what you say about some little husky saw cutting endless firewood, I got an old dirty beat up white death growing little Husky 141 when I did a trade for a flat bed trailer and some tools one year. That saw was a good 20 years old when I got it and it ran like a little scalded wolverine. I cut enough to destroy three Wild Things and harpoon three Wood Sharks with it. That little bastard still runs like a freak to this day. It even ran a couple of years ago with three year old gasoline sitting in it and ran the next two days afterwards with new gas. That thing has been through hell and back, and run over by a Jeep and it’s still held together fine and still is a little scorcher. It cuts through firewood up to 6 inches like a samurai. But anything more than that, it starts having trouble. But I’m convinced that if I ever get a smaller saw, I’m going to aim for something that husky made in that size and class. If they ever brought back the 141 in a XP configuration, it would be a little award winner based off my anecdotal experience.
Right now I’m working on my three Poulan 245a saws, trying to get them where I want them. Those are some beastly old saws! I used to cut as much firewood and fell as many trees as the day is long the whole summer and a good bit of the fall back in 2002 with a 306a and a 5200. They both had bow configurations and a 20 and 28” bar too. 
As for power, my 245a’s and my 041 super are very very close, with the 245a’s slightly edging out the 041 super in rpm’s, power, and torque, but not my much at all. Honestly, most people wouldn’t know a difference at all. 74cc motor vs a 72cc Super, and they all have Tillotson carburetors on them. But I do like the way the 041 super sounds more than the 245a’s. It has a lower based thumping rumble. But that’s got more to do with the muffler than anything. 
One of my 245’s needs a new piston, another one needs a bunch of new small stuff like a clutch cover, starter cord, muffler, bar brackets inside the clutch cover. And I’ve got another one that the fuel line in the gas tank got knocked off of the nipple on the ride over here. I need to get that fixed.
Next I’ll be working on my Husky 480cd and possibly opening up my McCullough 200 cylinder and muffler just a little bit. 
fun projects! They start adding up! Lol!


----------

